# a dedicated poem in in memory of our loving dougal



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

a dream come true doug this was only meant for you,
to turn up on christmas eve and all the years through
I thought of you our dreams were true to walk by yourside and see your life through,
and in those dreams our souls are near, the memories of you i hold so dear,
and yet time could never erase the years we had together,
no one could ever replace,
you were the one that were meant to be,
until that day your spirit was free
you wonder on them lonely lanes,
but in this life you live again,
but again you live and walk them lanes,
the years stretch out, the memories remain,
doug you will always walk by myside,
till eternity our love will abide
this poem was wrote by me in memory of dear dougal who passed over to the other life on 26th november 2008 age 16+
resqued from an abuser we formally called him dougalchops
memories will live forever in our hearts.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wendy That's Beautiful....Something Very uncanny Dougal looks Very much like the Dog I have now hmy: You can't see it on these pics But They even have a Black Patch on the same side.......


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear julie
your photos of your dog are amazing, I could not believe my eyes, he is so much like dougal ,identical. that is a mystery and a coincidence,
Ive uploaded some photos of dougi to show you the comparison, 
you have taken me back to dougals puppy days .
yours wendy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wendy This is Amazing they could be Th Same Dog  I'm putting some more up of sam......Oh By the Way did Dougal ever Sleep like This with ALL Legs stuck in the Air?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

They do look very alike don'y they?


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

i just cried when i seen them beautiful puppy photo it takes me back hes so much like dougal we used to he a little whipper snapper i dont know why but jule hes very cute bless him, i cant tell much difference between the two only dougs not here but i love and adode those lovely cute photo of his best day, mine used to look in the dog dish because it had a face of another dog, dougal didnt like it so he lify the pot dish up and cracked it his water dish.
the photos are most adorable
yours wendy


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear julie ive uploaded some of dougals photos when he as i had a lot more but on different hardrives, cant believe i used to call dougal boxy because if you notice on dougals photo when he was a pup, as he got older his remblance had change of an older dog, he was a good age sam looks a very young pup
wendy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww Wendy you said you cried when you saw Them I hope I've not upset you by putting Sams pics up too..:blush:

The Comment about The legs That's the position that Sam sleeps in It don't look very Comfortable doe's it.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear julie it made me feel good to know that dougal had been requed from a glum life and he was able to fulfill his destiny in this life, no i was not upset but overwhelmed for dougal was sam once upon a time, and he lived like a king after all that what he went through sam has that little mischevious look and he certainly looks a boytrious little terrier, i love his cute face and seen a glimps of of dougi in him we nick name him dougi, his formal name was dougalchops, like sam a cute little face with a massive bark, but he turned out the most funniest loyal lttle terier we ever had, maybe dougal had been recarnated, his heart was in our home, but he will always be in hearts.
wendy 
love sams photos,


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you wendy, Dougal was very lucky to end up in a very loving caring Home with you after what he'd been through previously.

Like I said to you in a pm I've never owned a Terrier Before and yes Sam can be a little Terror at times....:smile5: But we love him....Just have lots of Problems with the Barking when he sees other Dogs..It can be very embarrassing when I take him out for walks...Going to try the Spray Bottle Training Technique.

Someone Recommended a Anti-Bark Collar but I don't like the sound of them...Sam Bless him..Barks that much The little bugga would electrocute himself  No, I definitely don't like that idea at all.:crying:

love Julie x x x


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear julie
when i had dougal,he would never stop barking, he was barking mad, but he started to quitely settle down once he found his own sucurity in his life, we could not let any1 in the house it was that bad, but he was protecting his territory after all thats why a terrier is called that name, I recommend a arnest for sam, he will pull because hes a terrier, they are built with powerful legs for they sprint, but we had a collar on him, we could never train him on a collar,
dougal he was the king of the castle, youll find that out with sam, he will make a wonderful friend, im sure, i cant believe where the years took me too,
we said we would never have another.
laddie im going to put him on the thread soon, I had to put the poem on there, doug was a christmas present and arrived on the eve,
but when he died 3 days after, it was thick with fog, I thought because of the loss that dougal would not be able to find his way,but you know he had passed over and time went by, it told a few things, im sure i know hes somewhere close to us, he now walks through a different life, one with no suffering and pain and hes not alone hes with his earthly brother laddie in heaven.
its been nice sharing sams photos just as if dougal was put before me, its so strange but true
yours wendy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Truely believe that Spirits go on....I believe The Body is a Shell and when That Die''s The Spirit survives 

Animals are more aware of Spirit than we are as they are Completely open and have not been Told like some of us they do not exist..The Same as Children are open until they get told by adults that it's not real, It's their imagination etc.. I also have my own theory that Children who have 'imaginary' Friends are actually seeing,playing and speaking to spirit children...Children do actually SEE them...It's only conditioning from parents that make them believe that they imagined them. I'm not saying that This is True in ALL cases but certainly in Some....


Back to Sams Barking, I've not got the problem when people come into the house He Jumps up fusses them and is pleased to see people he gets really excited. The problem I've got is when I walk him and he see's other Dogs He goe's completely out of control...I don't think it's nastiness I think he just wants to get to them But he looks nasty when he's doing it...It's soooo Embarrassing :blush2: But having said That he did have a set to with a Cairn terrier in the woods across the Road so 2 terriers together It was Teeth and all from the pair of them :nonod:was'nt good...They werent hurt or anything but they were having a real go at one another...It's a shame as I never get to chat to other Dog owners as I have to walk the other way if I see other Dogs around.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear julie,
when dougal was here and i used to walk him, i used to walk him so when he looked at dogs across the rd, i used to make him walk by myside, blocking his face from seeing any other dogs and they just went by accoss the rd.
that was my secet get a arnest for sam, he wont pull on it so much, and you will be much more in control o him, the barking, its a part of his learning and breed, no dog barked as much as dougal he was called a mad dog when we had, he was a ferotious little terrier and definatly out of control, but he turned out the most loving affecionated terrier id ever seen and he love the girl dogs as special alice his sweetheart, cant believe he was in love with a dog on the lane called alice he used to go mad to meet her, but he was frightened of bigger dogs and it made him bark because of there size.
yours wendy


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

also julie
I could not have got by without believing that somewhere in this life they still exist, seeing is believing and that tells us something.
yours wendy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanx for Advise Wendy, I've Tried all of above He's got a Harness, A small Choker Chain, A Extension lead In fact He;'s got Everything 

When he 'goe's off on one' I usually pick him up and cover his eyes until the other Dog has past 

But I will try the Squirty Water spay... I went out to Groom a Cairn the other weeks and The owner is taking him to puppy training class She had the same prob The Training told her to try it and it's working for her....


Another Coincidence If we could have anymore  My Youngest Daughter is name Alice  I think we'll have more Things in common the more that we talk. :wink:


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear julie,
yes its a good idea if the other option doest work, but the arnest will definetly control him, when wec had doug we had terrible problems with his barking we used to take our more reguallar than usual and give him a god runs on the park we tried every thing and the main dificulty because he had been abused is that no one could ever near his ood dish, he was definatly a biter then, but i used to tip him upside down on his back when he was naughty and he used to submitt, then i tried him on th time test that everything that got is his he got hold of, but i timed him when to get his toys and made him sit until that word get him, he then could wait 3 minutes before he got the ball then I rewarded him, its something that sam will grew out of, when he gets out his pupy stage, time will tell
yours wendy


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

*Oh!!!! Wendy what a absolutely gorgeous poem for your darling {{{{{ Dougi }}}}} he's such a gorgeous boy. Bless you Wendy xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Wendy, 

What a lovely poem, I'm sa here with tears in my eyes ts really touched me! Xxx


Hope your ok! Dougi is with u at all times! Xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear pet forums member, im glad that you like it, it was a special poem wrote in memory of dear dougal, I am going to write a one of poem specially for all the bridgekids in memory of them all.
yours wendy


----------

